# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Quel(s) oiseau(x) pour une débutante ?

## kiwi2202

Bonjour bonjour,

ayant déjà chats, rats et furet, je me tâte depuis plusieurs mois pour prendre un ou plusieurs oiseaux...
Ma volière étant maintenant libre (je n'ai pas les dimensions ici, je les mets ce soir, j'imagine que ça limite beaucoup le choix), je pense tenter mais je ne veux pas me lancer sur un coup de tête sur n'importe quelle espèce.

Donc question, quel(s) oiseau(x) serait le plus adapté pour commencer ?
A prendre seul, en couple, en groupe ?

J'ai une chambre inoccupée que je pourrais transformer en "volière géante", mais les oiseaux peuvent-ils prendre l'habitude de faire leurs besoins dans un endroit de la pièce ou il y en aura partout   ::   ?

La durée de vie est d'environ combien ?
Y a-t-il des espèces plus faciles à apprivoiser que d'autres ?

J'aurai surement d'autres questions par la suite, en attendant je vais voir si je trouve des forums/sites!

Merci d'avance

EDIT : je précise aussi que je préfèrerai des oiseaux plutot "silencieux", ayant eu l'expérience des mainates au parc où j'étais bénévole, je ne veux plus retenter   ::

----------


## kiwi2202

Après quelques recherches je pense vraiment m'orienter vers un conure, quelqu'un a ou a déjà eu ?
J'en ai également cotoyé un au parc, un oiseau adorable, qui venait sans arret sur les épaules, il m'a vraiment laissé une bonne impression.

Sinon j'ai vu que beaucoup conseillaient les mandarins pour débuter, mais apparemment ce sont des oiseaux assez bruyants ?
Ou callopsites ou perruches ondulées, mais là les avis diffèrent ?

Bref j'oriente mes recherches sur les conures molinae  :amour:

----------


## Anepe

Bonjour,

Attention de bien choisir le lieu d'achat de votre oiseau. Il faut qu'il provienne d'un élevage et non pas d'un prélèvement dans la nature (qui encourage les trafiquants et occasionne la mort de plusieurs milliers d'oiseaux lors des transports). De plus, avec un oiseau importé, vous n'êtes pas sûr du tout de l'état sanitaire, de l'âge... Et l'oiseau capturé ne retrouvera jamais son milieu naturel, et finira sa vie dans une petite cage bien triste...
Pour être sûr qu'il provient bien d'un élevage, il faut qu'il porte une bague fermée (passée à la patte de l'oiseau à sa naissance, il grandit avec et elle ne s'enlève plus). Si l'oiseau porte une bague dite "ouverte" (on voit la jointure), c'est qu'elle a été mise lors de la capture.
De plus, si sur la facture il y a un numéro CITES, c'est forcement que l'oiseau provient d'un milieu naturel et qu'il a été importé.

Fuyez ce genre d'animalerie !

----------


## zezette épouse X

Les moineaux du Japon sont sympas.

Petits, colorés, pas bruyants et s'entendent très bien en groupe.

Seul inconvénient : impossible de distinguer le mâle de la femelle, donc faut s'attendre à enlever les oeufs régulièrement.

----------


## kevin93

Le conure je connais pas très bien mais je sais que c'est super sympa "pas trop bruyant" y'a pire    ::  
Les calopsittes c'est super sympa j'en ai eu mais par contre super bruyant    ::  
Les perruches ondulées moi personnelement j'aime bien mais beaucoup n'aime pas par contre super bruyant comme les inséparables 

Les mandarins, canaris, moineau du japon... sympathique, bruyant et aucune complicité possible avec eux comparé aux crochus qui eux sont super bien apprivoisable pas besoins qu'ils soient EAM contrairement a ce qu'on pense !!!

Pour leurs conditions de vie : 

Toujours un couple au minimum (même si du même sexe) pour les petit becs droits un groupe c'st intérresant a voir évoluer !! 

Pour les sortis : exotique fortement déconseillé, les crochus une fois apprivoisé les lachés est possible avec quelques précautions bien sur 
et niveau crottouilles bas c'est pas propre du tout c'est ""incontinents"    ::  

Voilà moi je sais que mon rêve c'est un cacatoes    ::   mais ma petite soeur y est super allergique donc pour le moment même pas la peine d'y penser    ::  

zezette on peut determiner le sexe des MDJ par le chant et pour éviter les oeufs il suffit de retirer les nids qui ne servent qu'a la reproduction    ::

----------


## coconut_pearl

Si ça peut aider, mon ami a un couple de calopsittes, c'est très sympa et ils ne font pas beaucoup de bruit. On les lâche dans l'appartement quand nous sommes là, ils viennent volontiers se poser sur notre épaule et grignoter les boucles d'oreille    ::  

Moi qui n'avais pas été en contact avec des oiseaux avant je me sens très à l'aise avec eux !

----------


## calypso

Si tu veux des oiseaux peu bruyants évite la conure à joues vertes (pyrrhura molinae) et les calopsittes, chaque individu à son caractère, et certains peuvent être très criards (et avec ces deux espèces qui ont naturellement de la voix un guelard s'entend de loin, en calopsitte je sais de quoi je parle et molinae j'ai testé aussi chez des amis    ::   ). Idem pour les inséparables.

En peu bruyants dans les becs crochus tu as les euphèmes (turquoisines, élégantes, splendides, vénustes) et néophèmes (bourkes) qui ne poussent que très rarement des cris aigus, les ondulées ne sont pas très criardes mais jacassent en continu, du moins les mâles. Mes deux coups de    ::    iraient aux kakarikis, pas bruyant, hyperactif (à impérativement laisser sortir si ils vivent en cage) et aux touïs catherines, de petites perruches sud-américaines comme la molinae à l'allure de petits perroquets, très discrètes (sauf quand on a un grand nombre). Ces deux espèces entre outre s'apprivoisent très bien.

Si tu prends un bec-crochu je te déconseille de prendre un élevé à la main (EAM), car souvent c'est fait par des novices qui mettent la vie de l'oiseau en danger, des gens qui veulent se faire du fric sur le dos des poussins (car un oiseau apprivoisé se vend plus cher qu'un non imprégné) et souvent ces oiseaux sont tout simplement tarés car ils n'ont jamais vu un oiseau de leur vie, ils s'identifient donc à l'homme et sont dépendant de lui, si tu t'absentes travailler c'est le traumatisme psychologique pour eux car dans la nature un oiseau vit en permanence avec son compagnon. 

Pour le nombre, un oiseau ça commence à deux    ::   avec la plupart des espèces si tu prends deux individus de même sexe l'entente est cordiale et si tu prends un couple l'absence de nid freine très souvent l'envie de reproduire. De plus une cage pour un suffit généralement pour deux, avec la porte ouverte quelques heures par jour pour se défouler c'est parfait.

Pour les becs-droits, la palette est immense, tourne toi plutot vers les moineaux du Japon ou les australiens et océaniens (diamant mandarins, à longue queue de Heck, ruficaudas, masqués, à goutelettes, à bavette, de bicheno, papes de nouméa, kittlizs, etc.) pour éviter de tomber sur un oiseau importé. Ou sinon les très connus canaris, je les trouve personellement un peu "bêbêtes" mais ils sont de très bon chanteurs et très facilement apprivoisables.

----------


## kiwi2202

Au final les calo c'est bruyant ou pas   ::   ?
Et les perruches ondulées ?

J'aime beaucoup les kakariki, ils ont l'air sympa d'après ce qui est dit sur les forums, comme les catherines.
Par contre les bourkes j'avoue que je n'accroche pas trop, même si je ne me focalise pas sur la couleur, ils ont une tête bizare   ::  

Les cacatoes c'est sur que c'est beau  :amour:  ,
mais pareil, mauvaise expérience au parc (agressifs, te chopait les mains si tu lui changeait la litière ou mettait à manger, il m'a trop foutu la trouille...) !

Par contre pour les EAM je pensais que c'était mieux justement, merci pour la prévention   ::  
De ce que j'ai vu presque tout les élevages ont plus d'EAM que d'EPP...

----------


## surmulot

J'espere que tu ne vas pas acheter des oiseaux ?  il doit bien y avoir des sites de sauvetage surtout pour les pscittacidés d'elevage, les canaris ou les diamants. Car attention au trafic, des milliers d'oiseaux pratiquement tous protégés car tous menacés a l'etat sauvage,  prelevés dans la nature meurent pendant la capture, le transport et a l'arrivée en animalerie, c'est un enfer..   ::    de toute facon tous les oiseaux sont bruyants a des degrés divers, surtout en voliere.. Tous les pscittacidés poussent des cris, et peu d'autres especes existent en elevage, excepté les differentes especes de diamant provenant d'Australie et du Pacifique Sud et divers passereaux de l'hemisphere sud.

----------


## Columba

J'étais un peu comme toi avant j'aurais aimé avec des crochus, mais finalement je préfère de loin les becs droits   :amour: 
Les crochus globalement sont bruyants et gueulent, les calos par exemple, peuvent être vraiment insupportables. C'est le cas de la plupart des perruches et perroquets. 

Les "petits exotiques" style mandarins, moineaux du japon, ... ne s'apprivoisent pas bien, mais c'est une autre forme de complicité, moi par exemple je communiquais pas mal et ils me répondaient. Dès que j'arrivais, ils savaient parfaitement me reconnaître et pépiaient joyeusement. Ayant eu des mandarins et des moineaux du japon, je préfère largement ces derniers, ils sont tout simplement adorables, sociables, et ils ont un chant qui ressemble à des bruits de grillons   :amour: 
Sinon en intérieur on peut aussi avoir des tourterelles dans une volière, les rieuses s'apprivoisent bien. Ce sont des oiseaux doux (sauf certains mâles et quelques cas parfois   ::   ) et faciles à vivre. Je repère régulièrement des annonces de personnes qui s'en débarrassent car ce sont des oiseaux très prolifiques et peu onéreux donc les gens s'en foutent   :| 
Mes moineaux du japon étaient aussi un sauvetage, car le mec voulait les lâcher dans la nature donc je les avais récupérer... Et il y en a de plus en plus mais la plupart du temps, les gens ne prennent pas la peine de passer par une asso, ils lâchent dans la nature et c'est une vraie catastrophe    ::

----------


## calypso

Les calos peuvent être bruyantes, j'ai une femelle dès qu'elle voit un humain elle hurle jusqu'à ce qu'il passe son chemin ou s'occupe d'elle, à côté de ça son frère est très discret. Cela dépend des individus mais ils ont de la voix (j'en ai eu deux, donné par une femme vivant en appart' et dont les voisins se plaignaient, mais il est vrai que le mâle était très expressif    ::   ).

Les ondulées crient réellement peu mais les mâles jacassent toute la journée, ça peut être agaçant.

Les kaks sont supers, toujours en mouvement, très curieux, très facilement apprivoisables mais cela a un revers, ils ne sont pas du genre à venir se blottir contre toi pour avoir des câlins, ils sont trop speed pour ça. En EAM par contre ils sont invivables, ils n'ont peur de rien et à l'adolescence se mettent à devenir agressif.

Les catherines sont l'antithèse du kaks, elles bougent peu, volent très peu (elles préfèrent grimper, escalader), crient un peu matin et soir autrement on les entend presque pas. Apprivoisées elles adorent les caresses et gratouilles. En EAM elles ont une période difficile vers l'adolescence (la mienne m'a entaillé l'oreille et la lèvre    ::   ) mais ça leur passe. 

Le mieux est de prendre les oiseaux jeunes, juste après leur sevrage quand ils sont curieux de tout, comme ça ils s'apprivoisent très vite. Idéalement (juste après l'adoption naturellement mais on trouve rarement des oiseaux à l'adoption, ou alors avec des problèmes de comportement car les gens les traitait comme des peluches et non des oiseaux) chez un éleveur qui les manipule au nid, comme ça ils sont familiarisés avec la main. Avec des EPPs ainsi familiarisés on peut sans problème établir une relation aussi forte qu'avec un EAM    :Embarrassment: k: 

Pour l'importation il faut remettre les points sur les i, elle a été totalement stoppée durant la période de grippe aviaire. Les rares imports d'estrilidés africains qu'on trouve à nouveau depuis un ou deux ans sont des oiseaux échappés de la captivité et qui ont formé des souches sauvages dans des milieux qui ne sont pas les leurs à l'origine (bengalis rouges et astrild de Ste Hélène au Portugal, bec d'argent et de plomb dans le Sud de la France, etc.). En psittacidés mis à part quelques espèces d'amazones venant de Guyane et de "restes" chez les importateurs (surtout youyous et gris du Gabon) on ne trouve plus d'imports. Avec des oiseaux d'Australie le risque est nul, les imports ayant été fermés au XIXème siècle    ::

----------


## kiwi2202

Surmulot, non je ne compte pas aller en animalerie   ::  

Je pensais passer par les sites d'annonces, vu qu'il y a énormément de particuliers qui replacent leurs oiseaux, qui sont souvent dans des mini cages d'ailleurs...

Cela dit j'irais quand même faire un tour en animalerie pour me rendre compte du bruit que fait chaque espèce!

Merci pour vos réponses, 
les becs droits n'ont vraiment pas l'air "proches" de l'homme, c'est ce que je recherche en 1er, je ne veux pas d'oiseau pour la déco, pour qu'il passe sa vie en cage  :hein2: 

Pour les tourterelles j'y ai pensé aussi en voyant une annonce, de ce que j'ai pu lire ça a l'air très facile à maintenir et s'apprivoise assez bien, je vais chercher un peu plus sur ces oiseaux !

Et donc au final si j'ai bien compris, calopsites et perruches à éviter si on veut éviter le bruit   ::

----------


## surmulot

les Tourterelles communes  sont tres familieres si elles ont bien ete socialisées a l'homme, seulement il vaut mieux un couple pour se tenir compagnie, seulement apres tu vas avoir de la reproduction a moins de detruire les oeufs car c'est toujours embetant.. Par contre pour qu'elles soient bien, il leur faut une grande voliere car ce sont des oiseaux assez gros quand meme. Pour le bruit je te deconseille les psittacidés, surtout les grandes qui peuvent gener les voisins si tu es a proximité de voisins, ca peut causer problème

----------


## Columba

J'ai juste une tourterelle en appart et personne ne s'en plaint, on peut parfois l'entendre du couloir car sa voix résonne, mais c'est un chant non agressif pour les oreilles et les "rires" sont très bref donc bon    :Embarrassment: k: 
Par contre, un groupe de tourterelles peut déranger, chez mes parents il y en un peu plus d'une vingtaine, les voisins râlaient quand les volières étaient encore près de leur clôture. Mais bon, là c'est le nombre qui fait qu'il y a toujours un peu de bruit. 
Je ne crois pas que tu aies dit les dimensions de ta volière ? Les tourterelles s'apprivoisent mais il faut parfois du temps. Toutes n'acceptent pas forcément les câlins, mais la plupart apprennent à ne pas craindre la main de l'homme et donc se perchent sur nous, mangent dans la main et elles peuvent être sorties de leur cage dans une pièce sécurisée. 
Même si elles seront sorties, il faut quand même prévoir de la place à la base    ::  

Tu dois le savoir, mais le mieux c'est d'avoir un couple, soit mâle / femelle, soit femelle / femelle. J'ai eu des couples de mâles, mais généralement ils se bataillent donc il vaut mieux éviter. Je retire seulement les oeufs pour éviter de me retrouver avec une armée de bébés, car les tourterelles sont capables de faire jusqu'à 9 couvées par an de 2 petits si on les laisse faire.

----------


## surmulot

Aucun oiseau, hormis certains perroquets (oiseaux dits supérieurs comme les corvidés d'ailleurs) aiment les calins. En prenant un oiseau il ne faut pas s'attendre a une relation fusionnelle comme on peut en avoir avec un mammifere proche de l'homme comme chien, chat, meme lapin ou rat..

----------


## Columba

> Aucun oiseau, hormis certains perroquets (oiseaux dits supérieurs comme les corvidés d'ailleurs) aiment les calins. En prenant un oiseau il ne faut pas s'attendre a une relation fusionnelle comme on peut en avoir avec un mammifere proche de l'homme comme chien, chat, meme lapin ou rat..


Puny adore les calins (gratouillis derrière le cou surtout) et c'est une tourterelle. J'ai une relation fusionnelle avec elle car je l'ai élevée à la main. Mais j'ai déjà eu une autre femelle qui aimait les câlins alors qu'elle n'était pas du tout EAM, donc ça dépend vraiment des oiseaux   :hein2:  La plupart n'aime pas, mais certains si. 
Par contre c'est très fréquent que dans la volière j'ai un mâle qui se pose sur ma tête ou que certains grimpent sur mes genoux. Du moment que je ne les touche pas ils restent sur moi sans crainte    :Embarrassment: k: 
Exactement comme mes chinchillas    ::

----------


## surmulot

elevés la main ca c'est sur qu'ils sont calins, ils sont imprégnés de l'homme et ne le quittent plus    ::   et c'est tres mignon, car sinon les oiseaux memes s'ils connaissent bien leurs soigneurs, restent proches ou distants mais n'aiment pas qu'on les touche surtout, la crainte, un long atavisme de proie,

----------


## Columba

> elevés la main ca c'est sur qu'ils sont calins, ils sont imprégnés de l'homme et ne le quittent plus     et c'est tres mignon, car sinon les oiseaux memes s'ils connaissent bien leurs soigneurs, restent proches ou distants mais n'aiment pas qu'on les touche surtout, la crainte, un long atavisme de proie,


Oui et non, car j'en ai élevé d'autres qui ne sont pas restés proches de l'homme car je les ai bien socialisés avec d'autres oiseaux, ce qui fait qu'ils ont bien intégré le fait qu'ils étaient bien "oiseau" dans leur tête et non pas humain. Après je ne parle que dans le cas des tourterelles et des pigeons, peut être qu'avec un perroquet ça ne marche pas. Je regrette de n'avoir pas su bien le faire avec Puny, car du coup elle est associale et reste exclusive avec moi, tolère d'autres humains et en déteste d'autres     ::

----------


## surmulot

si tu les as integrés avec d'autres oiseaux c'est un peu normal,

----------


## kevin93

En animalerie tu te rendras pas compte du bruit de chaque ils ne sont pas dans leurs idéal en général    ::  

Si tu vas chez de vrai éleveurs (ce qui aiment leurs oiseaux ) tu pourra t'en rendre compte a ce moment là    ::  
Pour moi si tu ne veut pas trop de bruit les croxhus c'est clair t'as très peu de choix comme certains te l'ont déjà dit les calopstittes sont je trouve bruyantes des cris stridants a certains moment   :eyebrows:  et les perruches ondulées c'est effectivement de vrai pipellettes    ::  

Mais pour moi un EPP est bien plus intéressant qu'un EAM, après ce n'est que mon avis !!!

----------


## kiwi2202

Désolée pour le retard, voilà enfin les dimensions de la cage/volière :
130 x 50 x 80

Merci pour vos conseils, pour l'instant j'ai une grosse préférence pour les conures !

Je viens de voir une annonce pour des pigeons voyageurs, peuvent-ils s'adapter à une vie en cage ?
Ce sont des pigeons "normaux" ou bien   ::   ?
Je ne trouve pas grand chose en cherchant sur internet...

----------


## kevin93

Pas de pigeons en cage même en volière comme la tienne    ::  

Y'as plus qu'a bien te renseigner sur le conure et te trouver un petit duo    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## surmulot

ta cage est trop petite pour de gros oiseaux    ::

----------


## kiwi2202

Merci pour vos réponses !
Ok donc pigeons/tourterelle non, je me concentre donc sur les conures effectivement!

Va falloir être patiente pour trouver ça dans le coin   ::  
ça laisse le temps de bien se renseigner au moins   ::

----------


## calypso

> Désolée pour le retard, voilà enfin les dimensions de la cage/volière :
> 130 x 50 x 80


Je suppose que c'est donc 80 de long, 50 de large et 130 de haut ? (modèle classique de volière d'appart' du commerce).
C'est pas l'idéal vu les oiseaux volent en longueur mais en les sortant ça peut convenir à un couple de molinae.
Tu ne devrais pas avoir de mal à en trouver, ces sud-américaines sont la cible d'un véritable phénomène de mode. Juste deux choses à faire attention, il est totalement impossible de les sexer à vu donc pour être sur du sexe il faut un sexage ADN et attention aux hybrides entre les différentes espèces (entre sous-espèces c'est trop tard, les molinae de souche pure sont quasi introuvables en France, elles sont dans la grande majorité des hybrides entre les l'espèce nominale et les 3 sous-espèces trouvables en captivité).

----------


## kiwi2202

> Envoyé par kiwi2202
> 
> Désolée pour le retard, voilà enfin les dimensions de la cage/volière :
> 130 x 50 x 80
> 
> 
> Je suppose que c'est donc 80 de long, 50 de large et 130 de haut ? (modèle classique de volière d'appart' du commerce).
> C'est pas l'idéal vu les oiseaux volent en longueur mais en les sortant ça peut convenir à un couple de molinae.
> Tu ne devrais pas avoir de mal à en trouver, ces sud-américaines sont la cible d'un véritable phénomène de mode. Juste deux choses à faire attention, il est totalement impossible de les sexer à vu donc pour être sur du sexe il faut un sexage ADN et attention aux hybrides entre les différentes espèces (entre sous-espèces c'est trop tard, les molinae de souche pure sont quasi introuvables en France, elles sont dans la grande majorité des hybrides entre les l'espèce nominale et les 3 sous-espèces trouvables en captivité).


Oui c'est bien ça   ::  
J'en ai vu hier et du coup ils me semblent un peu grand pour ma volière justement, je les voyais beaucoup plus petit  :? 

J'ai aussi vu une autre espèce, les kakariki, quelqu'un connait / a eu ?

----------


## kevin93

Sincèrement et après ce n'est que mon avis mais dans aucune volière du commerce les oiseaux de tailles identiques ou superieures aux calopsittes ne peuvent voler malheuresement c'est pour ça qu'il leurs faut des sortis et bien aménagé la volière 

Sinon il faut en faire une soit même avec au minimum des côté de 1 mètre et 2 mètre de long la hauteur n'a pas vraiment d'importance 1 mètre étant le minimum 

Bon courage dans ton choix et prend ton temps    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## calypso

> J'ai aussi vu une autre espèce, les kakariki, quelqu'un connait / a eu ?


J'en ai 12    ::   Si il y a un mot pour les décrire : *hyperactifs* ! Ils bougent sans cesse du matin au soir. 

Ta cage pourrait néanmoins leur convenir, mieux qu'à des molinaes, car comme ils bougent dans tout les sens ils optimisent bien mieux l'espace mais il faudrait les sortir tout de même dans une pièce sécurisée pour qu'ils puissent se défouler à fond (ils te feront la poussière gratuitement et efficacement    ::   ).

Au niveau comportement, comme dit ce n'est pas l'oiseau qui pourrait rester sur l'épaule sans bouger mais ils s'apprivoisent très bien et très vite. Leur cri est peu sonore, surement l'un des crochus les moins bruyant. Ils grattent beaucoup pour chercher leur nourriture donc leur gamelle doit être très profonde sinon ils en mettent partout (vraiment !). Le bain est essentiel, si les miens en sont privés une journée pour une journée X ou Y ils se "rattrapent" le lendemain en se baignant deux ou trois fois.

Si tu as des questions n'hésite pas    ::

----------


## kiwi2202

Comme dit plus haut, le zozio aura des sorties quotidiennes, voir restera en liberté dans la pièce suivant l'état de propreté dans lequel j arrive à tenir tout ça   ::  
Je ne conçois pas d'avoir un oiseau pour le laisser 24/24h dans une cage!

Calypso, oui j'ai bien 2-3 questions   ::  
Ces oiseaux peuvent vivre seuls, ou 2 est un minimum ? Avec d'autres espèces ça joue ?
Aussi sur certains sites/forums, ils disent que c'est un oiseau très joueur, donc beaucoup d'accessoires dans la cage c'est mieux, et dans d'autres ils disent que ce sont des oiseaux qui se désintéressent très vite des jouets donc inutile. Qui croire ?

Et pour le fond de la cage, qu'est ce qui est le mieux ? Maïs, sable ?
Est-ce qu'ils salissent beaucoup (outre la nourriture/litière qu'ils balancent partout) ?

Et une question qui est surement débile, mais peuvent-ils cotoyer des rats ?
Car les miens sont en liberté dans le salon, donc la volière devra être dans une autre pièce ou au salon ça jouerait ?

J'en aurai surement d'autres   ::

----------


## calypso

Un oiseau seul pour moi ce n'est pas faisable, dans la nature un oiseau est toujours accompagné de congénères de son espèce (soit son mâle / sa femelle, ses jeunes, d'autres immatures ou toute une colonie). Pour être épanoui il faudrait donc qu'ils soient au moins deux de la même espèce (avec les kaks, deux femelles ou un couple, deux mâles sont à éviter, certains sont assez agressifs avec les autres mâles). Avec un oiseau d'une autre espèce ça peut tromper l'ennui mais ce ne sera pas ça, ils n'ont pas la même façon de communiquer donc quelque part il résultera une frustration.

Tu peux croire les deux sites   ::   les kaks adorent jouer, chez moi ce qui les éclate le plus c'est de prendre des cailloux et les jeter du haut de la volière    ::   ou alors le classique rongeage de branchettes, facilement 3 ou 4h d'occupation intensive. 
Au bout d'un moment un jouet perd de son intérêt, comme l'oiseau l'a toujours à disposition il joue à fond puis en a fait "le tour" donc le dédaigne. L'astuce est d'en avoir deux ou trois qu'on alterne en les accrochant à des endroits différents, comme ça on crée un peu de nouveauté à chaque fois (et les kaks adorent la nouveauté, j'ai mis aux miens une nouvelle échelle hier dans la volière, ce fut l'attraction du jour, toutes les parties ont été passées au peigne fin).

Pour le fond, malheureusement quoi que ce soit je crains que ça ne finisse en dehors    ::   ça gratte très fort un kak'. Chez moi je met du sable mais très vite ça fini sur les côtés de la volière. Pour la saleté, vu leur passion pour le bain et les goutelettes qu'ils envoient voler il risque d'y avoir de l'eau un peu partout autour du logement.

Pour les rats je pense que c'est totalement a évité. Des éleveurs ont eu des oiseaux éventrés par des rats durant la nuit et chez un ami ses kaks tuent les souris qui entrent dans les volières donc dans un cas comme dans l'autre il peut y avoir des blesser. Surtout que les kaks aiment aller au sol pour fouiller, ce qui serait l'espace de promenade des rats.

----------


## kiwi2202

Ok, donc soit 2 femelles soit un couple.
Il y a un truc infaillible (à part la PCR) pour les sexer ? Tout ce que j'ai trouvé c'est que le male est plus grand que la femelle, et qu il a un plus gros bec, ça me parait un peu "approximatif"  :| 

Donc ok compris, c'est un oiseau qui salit beaucoup   ::  
Au pire je peux bricoler des "remparts" autour de la cage pour éviter les projection partout..

Ah et pour la température au fait, il craint plus le chaud, le froid ?
J'ai vu que beaucoup vivaient en extérieur donc à priori pas de problèmes pour les températures extrêmes ?

Pour les jouets j'en ai déjà commandé quelques-uns (je préfère m'y prendre à l'avance   ::   ), faire un tournus ça me semble pas mal oui.

Merci pour tes réponses en tout cas   ::

----------


## calypso

Pour le sexage, la taille du corps et du bec sont les meilleurs éléments et c'est loin d'être approximatif, un mâle kak' fait facilement un tiers de plus qu'une femelle et son bec forme un triangle quand on le regarde de face, le bec de la femelle est plus uniforme. En ayant un de chaque sexe côte à côte la différence est flagrante, peu de chances de se tromper    ::  

Les miens clairement préfèrent l'hiver à l'été, en hiver ils restent actifs et se roulent même dans la neige alors que l'été de 11 à 17h on nes les entend pas, ils restent au calme à l'ombre et attendent que la chaleur baisse.

----------


## kevin93

Alors tu as fais ton choix ?    ::

----------


## kiwi2202

Finalement c'est un chien qui nous a rejoint, donc on va attendre un peu pour les zozios   ::   !

Mais merci encore pour toutes les informations et conseils, qui me serviront de toute façon un jour !

----------


## kevin93

Super pour le chien    :Embarrassment: k:

----------

